# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI ARTICLE] - WinAPI

## Madboy

This well documented article i found accesses some hardware and system information.

You can check that out at: http://www.delphicorner.f9.co.uk/articles/wapi2.htm

----------

